# a thread of silence....



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

<div align="center">








I thought we could have a thread were we can all show support and how much we are thinking of Sassy and her family... 
I thought maybe we could just make this a silent thread...

light a candle... post some flowers.... anything you would like... but lets have a thread of silence to show our respect....



























[attachment=6911:attachment]


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

[attachment=6912:attachment]


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)




----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)




----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)




----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

[attachment=6924:attachment]


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

<div align="center">

[attachment=6911:attachment]


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)




----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)




----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

<div align="center">


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Ivory April 26 1995-November 11 2005
Aimee, Gidget, Lily and Bentley


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

[attachment=6927:attachment]


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

[attachment=6928:attachment]


----------



## BaileysMom (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)




----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)




----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)




----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)




----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)




----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

[attachment=6933:attachment]


----------



## Smooch (May 8, 2006)




----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)




----------



## Guest (May 30, 2006)




----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

[attachment=6939:attachment]


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Cindy1981 (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)




----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

[attachment=6941:attachment]


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)




----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)




----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## Maltese Please (Apr 20, 2006)

*-+-+-+-+-+ *





















*-+-+-+-+-+*


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

In memory of little Sassy
(takes a couple of seconds for the music to start)


http://www.in-memory-of-pets.com/personalcandle.php?ID=59534


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Sassy God Bless You


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

[attachment=6951:attachment]


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)




----------



## kristin06 (Mar 18, 2006)




----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)




----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Sammie and mommy


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

[attachment=6955:attachment]

Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## englishmajor13 (Jan 16, 2006)




----------



## jenn (Apr 19, 2006)




----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

((((((((







))))))))

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## malteseandme (Mar 21, 2006)

[attachment=6966:attachment][attachment=6965:attachment][attachment=6964:attachm
nt]


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)




----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

[attachment=6969:attachment]


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)




----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

[attachment=6972:attachment]

Lynda, Chloe & Katie


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

[attachment=6974:attachment]


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

[attachment=6975:attachment]


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

[attachment=6976:attachment]


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)




----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

"I'll Be Seeing You" (excerpt)

I'll be seeing you

In every lovely summer's day

In everything that's light and gay

I'll always think of you that way



I'll find you in the morning sun

And when the day is through

I'll be looking at the moon

But I'll be seeing you

These are my thoughts for you, Susan.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

<div align="center">_"There will come a day 
when your tears of sorrow 
will softly flow into tears of remembrance...
and your heart will begin to heal itself...
and grieving will be interrupted by episodes of joy...
and you will hear the whisper of hope. 
There will come a day 
when you will welcome the tears of remembrance...
as a sunshower of the soul...
a turning of the tide...
a promise of peace. 
There will come a day when you will...
risk loving...
go on believing...
and treasure the tears of remembering."_
<div align="center">


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)




----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)




----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)




----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)




----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Love,
Marie & Pacino


----------



## SNOWY (Oct 4, 2004)




----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

~Carole~


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

charlotte


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*Angels Will Hold Them For Us While They Wait...

...At Rainbow Bridge*


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)




----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)




----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

[attachment=7017:attachment]


----------



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

Big


----------



## ZoeGirl's Mommy (Feb 8, 2006)

Rest peacefully sweet Sassy girl. God Bless You Susan.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

....

http://spoiledmaltese.com


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)




----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

Summer and I send our prayers I just read the post been gone a while I was so sad to here of Sassy The little darlings get right under our hearts. I have never been more attached to a animal in my life.







she's the baby of our family now








God bless you Sassy


----------



## kkrize (Feb 4, 2006)

Deja and Kathy


----------



## martuska (Jun 1, 2006)




----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

[attachment=7393:attachment]


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)




----------

